# Driving tips needed



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this is in the right Forum.
Years ago i raced TYCO 440s. It was sqezze down straight. Quick release magnet would hold around turn then back on. Hand looked like bird wing on off on off.
I know there is a lot styles out there & controlers, car set up. Magnet ,non magnet
Any tips out there???
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Find a spot on the controller trigger you're comfortable with,and always try to keep your finger located close to that ideal spot for you.
A lot of guys will set a controller down and when they pick it back up,they'll have their finger in a differant spot on the trigger,and it's hard to be a consistent driver if you aren't constistent in finger placement.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice. How you should drive is based largly on what car you are using and how it is set up. Also what scale are you referring to for your driving today?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Assuming TOMY, Tyco home track
do you have a timer ? Microsizzer , ZipZap
Driver styles on off , drive deep into corner, fast out of corner coast thru curve,
Parma 45 ohm? good start 
what voltage? can you vary voltage? try different power supply (nintedo, laptop, ect 12v -22v)
clean rear tires, lower front tires , new shoes
laps laps laps find other racers in your area
just my 2 cents good luck
SG+ try a different rear axle http://www.afxracing.com/products/stocker-blue-#84


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Find a spot on the controller trigger you're comfortable with,and always try to keep your finger located close to that ideal spot for you.
> A lot of guys will set a controller down and when they pick it back up,they'll have their finger in a differant spot on the trigger,and it's hard to be a consistent driver if you aren't constistent in finger placement.


Hornet this is good


Modlerbob said:


> Practice, practice, practice. How you should drive is based largly on what car you are using and how it is set up. Also what scale are you referring to for your driving today?


HO i have about every brand, send all tips


cwbam said:


> Assuming TOMY, Tyco home track
> do you have a timer ? Microsizzer , ZipZap
> Driver styles on off , drive deep into corner, fast out of corner coast thru curve,
> Parma 45 ohm? good start
> ...


Yes have a timer. Seams like non mag cars if you wait to coast threw turn already to fast, flying off.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just get comfortable with the car your running - the speed comes once your comfortable.

Really, hard on the trigger as early as possible on corner exit will give you more WFO time down the next straightaway. Then when ya see God at the next corner lift. No real black art or voodoo in that.

Some tracks are wired for brake, and some guys use variable controllers, so that adds the extra bit of mystery but at the end of the day you just need to find your comfort zone and try to not screw up too much. We always say "Keep the pin in if you want to Win." 

Good luck!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Here is a tip for you. When I raced 24th scale wing cars in the 80's ( grp 15-27 -7 semi pro) i would grind a radius in my nylon trigger for my finger to nestle into rounding the edges for a comfortable feel. A lot of my freinds liiked the flat factory triggers and some people prefer that. Remeber you can't concentrate on driving if the controller isn't comfortable in your hand.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

clydeomite said:


> ...you can't concentrate on driving if the controller isn't comfortable in your hand.
> Clyde-0-mite


Tru dat Clyde!


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Not to be compared with Parma or better, but even the new AFX controllers soon to be released supposedly have been redesigned to be more comfortable on the trigger finger. Yes, comfort is synonymous with concentration.


----------

